# New Guy On The Block



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

You guys are the best! I've been mooching off this site for a few months now. I've learned alot and even had a few good laughs! Thought it was time to check in. We bought a 31RQS in march and had it out a few times. Look forward to having a lot more fun in it. Hope to even meet some of you. We have a membership to Thousand Trails/Naco/Leisure Time campgrounds.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, mbakers!* action
That's one nice Outback!









What part of the country are you in?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Echo echo echo.


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

We're in Torrance, California.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome....

Glad you finally decided to make yourself known to us. You really have a GREAT Outback.

Let us know if you have any questions?

Care to road trip to Oregon in the Fall? The Rally will be a blast.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Mark!
Hope you enjoy that beautiful Sydney you have.
Be sure to join a rally near you (or take a little road trip) to meet some fellow Outbackers!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome MBakers action

Congrats on your new Outback, glad you said hello









We are only about 35 miles south of you and we're planning lots of beach camping trips if you're interested...in fact, Mcgrath State Beach in Oxnard next weekend for Father's Day. Plenty of spots still available.

I see quite a few Outbacks in our area, just don't think they know we're here...would be so great to start a rally one of these days sunny

Take care,
Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Enjoy your TT. The kids will love those bunks.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ah, another Mark with a 31RQS! Must be something in the name that just makes for good decisions! HaHa!

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you with us. Enjoy your new TT and post often.

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, mbakers!!! *action action


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome aboard mbakers!!!

Congrats!! Another 31RQS!!! Great TT!!

Good luck with the TT and your trips. We love ours.

C-Mac


----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Welcome MBakersÂ action
> 
> Congrats on your new Outback, glad you said helloÂ
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcome! Beach camping is a great time. Post those future dates and we'll try to make it one one of them.
Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome mbaker to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31 RQS

Don action


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahhh another 31RQS owner. The Taj Mahal of TT's!







See you out there!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer...and what a trailer









Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------

